

Freaky A.I. Android Tells Reporter He’ll Keep Him in ‘A People Zoo’ - steve_g
http://latest.com/2015/08/freaky-a-i-android-tells-reporter-hell-keep-him-in-a-people-zoo/

======
ArekDymalski
I wonder how much of this phrase has been preprogrammed?

~~~
blackle
I'm going to guess all of it

